
Tech Startups Face A War For Talent - pitdesi
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/09/tech-startups-face-a-war-_n_873798.html
======
tech_junkie
I totally see this! and like this:-) I know from experience that it has become
harder to get good engineers as there is a shortage of engineers and a surplus
of challenging jobs. Nice pick mate!

